# APHA mare.



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

See this thread in Horse Colors & Genetics:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/2011-apha-mare-645825/

Says she is a 2011 APHA registered filly

Also there is a better picture of her near the bottom of the post where she is in better condition.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

First of all, it's great that you decided to bring her on. She seems like a lovely girl, worth lots of care and affection!
It's difficult to say, since all I can see is how much I'd want her to look better weight- and muscle-wise, but that will come with time.
She is very butt-high, which in turn makes her downhill. Her back is long. I wouldn't do much jumping with her..but she could hold up for some occasional stuff. She also seems toed-out from behind & wasp waisted. 
Nice hocks, I like her shoulder and neck. And such soft eyes  I'm not familiar with the US competitions, but maybe western pleasure classes? Just my two cents, perhaps some more knowing people will give a more detailed answer


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't like her hind end at all from the back view, she seems to stand wonky for some reason as well. Could there be a pain issue-with the resistance to backing? Might explain a few other problems as well.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like she may be a little calf kneed as well. She seems to stand very "straight" in her front legs.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking at pedigree,This horse is not bred at all for pleasure!! she is better suited for type of riding you want to do, than ever being a successful WP horse:wink:


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I was told she was western pleasure to a T, and all her siblings are well started in WP! Crazy lol. Honestly I have a halter/cow bred mare who is a solid 2D barrel horse, have a speed bred horse who is a steady, SLOW trail horse. So her becoming something other than WP is highly likely. 

She needs weight and muscling, which makes me believe with proper muscling some of her oddness will even out. She wants to be sweet but is so timid. Makes me believe at some point in time she was abused, especially near her face. She's fine, walks/trots/lopes normally, has jumped our small 2' wide creek near the barn. The only time she tries to back up and/or rear is when you try to do something with her head. :/
I did find her sweet spot, under her jaw, yesterday, and she finally let me rub both cheeks, at once, and then rub from her nose to poll! (When we first took her in, you couldn't get halfway up her face without a come apart. She wants to trust people.)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, if you look up Cool Heir in All Breed Pedigree, all it shows for achievements is Halter. Even his grandsires and great grandsires are halter and of course, there's Impressive in there, which is no doubt halter. I couldn't find her dam in All Breed, so maybe that's where the WP comes in? 

I'm not great with conformation, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt. She looks back at the knee in the fronts and maybe upright pasterns in the back. From behind, her hinds look a little wonky, but she might just be standing funny. Her shoulder angle looks ok, maybe a tad on the steep side, but I think her neck ties in nicely. She looks a bit downhill, but since she's still young, she could level out, or it could be the ground she is standing on. 

She looks very immature for being a 2011 foal, but since she is severely underweight, that could change once she fills out a little more. Do you know how tall she is? She looks very short. Unless the person holding her is just extremely tall lol. Good on you for taking her in. She sounds like she'll be a real sweetheart once you earn her trust. Just remember, that once she starts getting healthy and feeling better, she could present more behavioural issues that she just doesn't have the energy for right now.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Lol, if you look up Cool Heir in All Breed Pedigree, all it shows for achievements is Halter. Even his grandsires and great grandsires are halter and of course, there's Impressive in there, which is no doubt halter. I couldn't find her dam in All Breed, so maybe that's where the WP comes in?
> 
> I'm not great with conformation, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt. She looks back at the knee in the fronts and maybe upright pasterns in the back. From behind, her hinds look a little wonky, but she might just be standing funny. Her shoulder angle looks ok, maybe a tad on the steep side, but I think her neck ties in nicely. She looks a bit downhill, but since she's still young, she could level out, or it could be the ground she is standing on.
> 
> She looks very immature for being a 2011 foal, but since she is severely underweight, that could change once she fills out a little more. Do you know how tall she is? She looks very short. Unless the person holding her is just extremely tall lol. Good on you for taking her in. She sounds like she'll be a real sweetheart once you earn her trust. Just remember, that once she starts getting healthy and feeling better, she could present more behavioural issues that she just doesn't have the energy for right now.


We've taken in horses 500# underweight, we've rescued a lot. 
She is *approximately* 15/15.1. Man holding her is 6'. 
She isn't behind at the knee, but I feel she is really straight legged up front. The stockings made me think she was behind to! 
The day we went to get her, she reared up while being led by the lady who owned her. Was horribly mannered. 
Honestly out in the pasture I've noticed she doesn't stand so weird in the hind end. She was very nervous during the pictures, it was raining, plus trying to get her as square as possible..


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's a picture of her in pasture. She has gained a little weight. Not square at all. The lady had said she had grew 2" this year, so I think she may still be growing.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Another picture from this morning.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I was thinking too that she looks immature for 4, especially in the second photo (of the first batch). I wouldn't be surprised if she grew more.
I hope she comes around for you. I can understand why you got here, there is something sweet about her that hits a soft spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Regula said:


> I was thinking too that she looks immature for 4, especially in the second photo (of the first batch). I wouldn't be surprised if she grew more.
> I hope she comes around for you. I can understand why you got here, there is something sweet about her that hits a soft spot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I mostly pleasure ride mainly. Used to do barrels and poles in rodeos but I haven't in 5+ years. Chances are she will never be anything other than a pleasure trail horse! 
Since the day I brought her in she has come around. Let me take her old halter off, put another halter on to lead her quietly to the barn, and let me pet on her a little bit of everywhere while she stood calmly. She just needs time and a quiet handler.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's already looking better so good job on that!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I do not think this mares conformation should limit her. Can we see a picture of her trotting?


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> She's already looking better so good job on that!


Thank you!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

greentree said:


> I do not think this mares conformation should limit her. Can we see a picture of her trotting?


I was told she lunges, but as said before she is very timid and easily scared. I was told a crop of lies on her(or so it's beginning to seem), so I'm not really wanting to lunge her or get her into a trot in the pasture just yet. 

I have personally saw her trot in the pasture - she seems to sort of float, looks smooth and quiet!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

hi, my 2cents worth

in second pic on p1 she looks 'behind the knee' which could put strain on the tendons. A good farrier should be able to correct this somewhat.

She is a bit 'cow hocked' - someone described it as toes pointing out. Would be considered a fault in the showring...but we had a champion part arab pony with that fault - he was just so perfect in every other way (in fact he was very alike in looks to your horse, without the white on his body!)

I don't think her back too long, she looks a bit odd because she is underweight, already looking much better under your care.

She looks like she is still growing, her wither is lower than rump in last pic.

I agree with greentree, her conformation shouldn't limit her for whatever you choose to do.

Nice horse, all the best with her

:gallop:


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> hi, my 2cents worth
> 
> in second pic on p1 she looks 'behind the knee' which could put strain on the tendons. A good farrier should be able to correct this somewhat.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
She actually isn't behind the knee, her high stockings make it look that way though! I thought she was at first. (She is long toed at the moment, trying to find a farrier willing to sedate her to trim her; she hasn't had any hoof work in over 2 years and is very unsure about even touching her lower legs).
She is very sweet and is coming around easier than I thought she would.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Some pictures of her trotting from this evening. Decided to see if she would free longe, and she did. 
Also, you can see in the shot from behind how she normally stands, she is toed out but isn't as "wonky" as the first set of pictures portrays!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She is really pretty! My dressage mentor used to say, "some of these Paint horses have a little something special...."


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

never read whole thread & just reviewed last pics She is a cute little mare  She is overall pretty balance. She lacks some weight,muscling & tone. Her feet need some farrier work for sure! fronts are very long & underrun. She is cowhocked but nothing that should limit her too much. she has good neck & decent tie in.None of these pictures are great for a confo critique.,but I'd like to see her again once she gains some conditioning,should look much better I think she turn out being really nice horse for you  Just one ? has she been test for HYPP?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay NOW I don't mind her rear end lol. She looks to toe out a bit in the back but she's filling out nicely! Looks like you're doing great with her!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> never read whole thread & just reviewed last pics She is a cute little mare  She is overall pretty balance. She lacks some weight,muscling & tone. Her feet need some farrier work for sure! fronts are very long & underrun. She is cowhocked but nothing that should limit her too much. she has good neck & decent tie in.None of these pictures are great for a confo critique.,but I'd like to see her again once she gains some conditioning,should look much better I think she turn out being really nice horse for you  Just one ? has she been test for HYPP?


She's a sweetheart, definitely wants to please, but I can tell she is unsure of herself! She is gaining weight nicely but still needs quite a bit. The deworming helped immensely, it looked like she was heavy in foal before we wormed her, disgusting! 
She hasn't been 5 paneled yet - but will be soon, along with the 2 year old colt we bought from the same place!


----------



## Doc N Rosay (Dec 9, 2015)

*Your Horse's Conformation*

Hello,

I am going to start with the bad things about your horse's conformation (every horse has things that aren't quite perfect) and then go into the good things. Overall, I like your horse  

Bad:
-She has thick nostrils
-She is straight in her shoulder angle leading to a smaller length of stride. 
-She is badly post-legged though it doesn't seem to affect her way of travel drastically
-She is a narrow mare
-In one of the pictures her hooves are a little overgrown so it makes her have the appearance of being calf-kneed.
-She has a longer back than needed

Good:
-She has well refined ears
-She has a kind eye and looks really sweet
-She has a good front end
-She is even from stifle to stifle


I think the class that should work the best for this horse is western pleasure.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Doc N Rosay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to start with the bad things about your horse's conformation (every horse has things that aren't quite perfect) and then go into the good things. Overall, I like your horse
> 
> ...


Could you explain thick nostrils? I've never heard that term before.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Doc N Rosay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to start with the bad things about your horse's conformation
> 
> ...


These are not conformation faults. They are purely cosmetic "flaws." :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

In those last pics, her front feet look really long toed and under run heels
Didnt look up her breeding, except I know Coolest is a halter horse. Many people tried to produce 'pretty; western pl horses , by breeding a pleasure horse to a halter horse)( don't know if this is the case , here, not knowing dam's breeding )
Sometimes it worked, but the best pleasure horses are bred like to like, same as reiners or any other disciplne
Far as conformation, I like to see a horse standing correctly, as so much can be an optical illusion other wise
I also would not assume she would make a good pleasure horse, without seeing a video of her moving. The only thing that is positive, far as pleasure movement in those pics, is that she appears to move relatively flat kneed, but she also need the hip and gaskin to be able to drive up and lope slow legged, and she appears weak behind
Great improvment oin condition, and better pictures, with her stood up, and in eventual optimal condition, might give an entirely different impression


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Considering she needs about 250lbs overall, I think she looks pretty good. She is underweight and under muscled. 
As stated in the first post, she is VERY timid, sometimes to the point she becomes unsafe, therefore it's hard to find a farrier even willing to attempt to trim her back. 
I'm almost positive she was abused by someone in her past. She's coming along pretty quickly, but I'm not putting a farrier at risk if she decides to do a rearing, pulling back, or pawing out stunt when she gets scared. :/


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Some more pictures from the past 3 days.


----------



## Efs (Jan 9, 2016)

I know the stallion personally. He is an awesome producing horse. Yes he is mostly halter bred but has produced several nice champion and reserve champion pleasure horses. I have my quarter horse bred to cool heir. He highest achieving horse is cool n candid. Look him up. Also look up apha mare felony. Cool n bold and cool n risky. I have seen several of his offspring in the show pen. They are great movers and most are great all around horses.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

She looks so much better! Awesome job with her! From the first pictures you posted I was thinking _no way is this horse pleasure bred_ but seeing her filled out a bit more and healthy, I definitely see it! She is absolutely gorgeous! Put on a few more pounds and get that neck muscled out and she'll be a LOOKER.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, what a transformation! Great work!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh my, that last picture! I read most of it, and as her weight progresses everyone likes her more and more. She is one of the most gorgeous things I have ever seen. Keep us updated! She would look great doing anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you guys. She's progressing quite nicely. Calming down a lot, too.


----------



## Efs (Jan 9, 2016)

I noticed you have her up for sale on Craigslist and you pointed out she would be a great pleasure prospect. 500 is a little cheap for her though


----------

